# American Flyer New Haven



## OCJOER (12 mo ago)

Just picked these up this week. Everything looks to be in very good condition. I was just looking to get some additional track and this popped up not far from where I work. I couldn't pass it up at the price he was asking. Both engines were just serviced recently. Why do I think this is becoming addictive, lol.

I've been searching for info on the engines but most of what I'm finding has to do with problems with the Diesel Horn Generator not working. (I haven't tried anything out yet).

Oh yeah, there were several pieces of track that came with the deal.

Joe


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That set is a great find. It is 1956 set 5675TRH. The TRH letters in the set number means the set included a transformer and the PA/PA engines have both the electronic horn and diesel roar sound. The set retailed for $75. Today, with the set box and the individual boxes it would be worth around $900. Just the engine and cars it might bring $500.
I would not worry about the horn and roar, they are easy to fix if they need to work. I do not see the controller for the horn. The biggest potential problem is worn axle holes in the two powered chassis that will need a rebushing if worn. Since the engines were just serviced lets hope they run well.


----------



## OCJOER (12 mo ago)

Hi Tom,

I have the button for the horn, just didn't take a photo. The boxes for the cars were included but not the set box. I can't wait to get some track set up to I can see how everything runs. Was there some sort of mechanism that the log car used to unload? 

Joe


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The set contents included a 1956 catalog, the 708 horn control, a 706 remote uncoupler, a 4B 100W transformer, a 690 track terminal, a 693 envelope with 20 track locks and 20 pieces of curve and straight track. The log car requires a 712 clip on special rail section. It was packaged with the log car along with the control button so it is not listed separately with the set contents.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice set. Great find. You have some expensive cars there.


----------



## OCJOER (12 mo ago)

Hi Tom,

I forgot to mention it also came with those items, transformer, uncoupler, clip, and track. The item in the photo also came with everything. Is that the clip for the log car? If so it appears that I'm missing the piece of track that it controls and the control button. Is that something that is available? I've also seen a building that was identified as a log unloading terminal or something like that.

Joe


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

OCJOER said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> I forgot to mention it also came with those items, transformer, uncoupler, clip, and track. The item in the photo also came with everything. Is that the clip for the log car? If so it appears that I'm missing the piece of track that it controls and the control button. Is that something that is available? I've also seen a building that was identified as a log unloading terminal or something like that.
> 
> Joe


The piece you have pictured will attach to any (preferable straight piece) american flyer track. It should have a 16 volt post of the transformer attached to it. This and the base post will get the action car to do it's thing.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Dooper is correct. To elaborate on the car itself, one truck has two metal pickup wheels, those wheels must ride on the rail connected to the transformer Base Post. The other truck has a contact shoe that protrudes from the side of the truck frame.That shoe must contact the metal rail clipped on to the track.The metal rail is wired to one side of the control button, the other side of the control button is wired to the transformer Fixed Voltage Post (it can be marked either 15V, 16V, 17V or 18V depending on the transformer.


----------

